# [H] 40k, space hulk OOP Land raiders [W] $$$ Eldar, and more



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,
I am now looking to scale back and I have a few projects I am staying on. I am listing my overstock here in hopes of getting the items I need or $$$ to completely these projects. 

For trades I prefer to ship first so please don’t mind if I ask for refs. For PayPal deals I only charge actual shipping not here to make money on postage, and ship the same day as payment is received or within 24 hours.

PM me with questions or offers please.

Haves

Space Hulk 3rd Ed
This is a new game played only 1 time, Nids still NOS

Rogue Trader Era Outrider Tanks
Land Raider
Land Raider Spartan
Rhino
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/40k tanks/

NIB (still in factory shrink-wrap) 40k
Marneus Calgar and honor guard
Space Marine Devastator Squad
Space Marine Drop Pod

NOS 40k
Drop Pod

Other 40k
Eldar Avatar (well painted)
Eldar Scouts (primed and base coated)
Eldar Banshees (primed and base coated)
Eldar Striking Scorpions (Primed and Base coated)
Eldar Guardians NOS
Farseers New
Space Marine Plastic Dread (possible AOBR)
2 marine Bikes

And finally 

NON GW
Tons of Heroclix

And Custom Built Terraine
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/Terrain/

Wants
Tau
NOS Rhino
Predators
Razorbacks
WarMachine
And of course PayPal


----------



## Ultra Marine Fan 1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

How much do you want for the Land Raider? Also is it un painted? Do you have 
pics?


----------

